# Servware vs Supera Refrigeratiors



## accidentalbaker (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello - I'm opening a cafe in a small town and looking for equipment.  Our distributor offers Servware and Supera brands, both made overseas.  

I'm more familiar with higher end brand names, so does anyone have experience with either of these brands, good or bad?  

Thanks.

Leslie


----------

